# Hey 👋



## FezVrasta (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello there!
I’m located in middle europe and I have been snowboarding for the past ~15 years (quite irregularly unfortunately).
Starting from the next season I plan to step up my game and go ride at least every couple of weeks so hopefully I’ll catch up 😂

I own a Nitro Haze 156 board (I need to replace it) and I just bought the Burton Step On bindings with the Ruler boots.

I’m looking for buddies to hang out in the alps together so drop a message if you are interested 😬


----------



## henrywilson (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, I am also new here


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to SBF!


----------



## Samsmith04 (Nov 16, 2020)

What we sayin, Need some buddies to go snowboarding with as all the friends I have are to chicken to ride, it’s a lifestyle for me and I wanna go live abroad in Canada in a couple years but wanna do a season when corona fucks off, shredding high as fuck, at the peak fully sending it, if you see this message me on here add me on insta if your game ssamsmith98


----------

